# Letter-Fu



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 7, 2011)

I was about to mail out fliers for my school and did a search on how to mail papers without an envelope.  http://www.letterfu.com/index.php
That clever site came up.  

http://www.letterfu.com/layouts.php
That has a folding pattern to print on the back of your letter or flier.  After you fold it (origami style), it is its own envelope ready to be mailed.  The site has plain and some seasonal designs that print on the back of your paper.

AoG


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 7, 2011)

That is mighty cool


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 7, 2011)

It's cool -- but I could easily see the flier being trashed by mistake if someone just "opens" the envelope.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 7, 2011)

neat


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 7, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> It's cool -- but I could easily see the flier being trashed by mistake if someone just "opens" the envelope.


 
I put one small piece of tape to keep it closed so it would not accidentally open during transit.
Print one out and play with it.  It's pretty cool.

AoG


----------



## Steve (Jun 7, 2011)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## jks9199 (Jun 7, 2011)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I put one small piece of tape to keep it closed so it would not accidentally open during transit.
> Print one out and play with it.  It's pretty cool.
> 
> AoG


Oh, I think it's really cool.  I just also know that my usual practice with mail is to rip envelopes open...  I don't necessarily look too closely at the envelope.


----------



## Big Don (Jun 8, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Oh, I think it's really cool.  I just also know that my usual practice with mail is to rip envelopes open...  I don't necessarily look too closely at the envelope.


I mostly use a blade, but, yeah, I don't look any further than the return address.


----------



## tinker1 (Jun 21, 2011)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I was about to mail out fliers for my school and did a search on how to mail papers without an envelope.  http://www.letterfu.com/index.php
> That clever site came up.
> 
> http://www.letterfu.com/layouts.php
> ...



Are you buying a mailing list?


----------

